# Welcome the newest addition to our Family



## Runningwolf (Apr 8, 2012)

Well I did it. I practiced safe wine making all these years and swore I would never have one of these babies. Well hanging out in the wrong crowd (Craigs List) I slipped and indulged. I realize I'll be paying support (apples and Pears) in the years to come but my wife supports me.


----------



## colorado_wade (Apr 8, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Enjoy your new toy!.

Wade


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice! CL can be dangerous for sure!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a similar one I haven't used in a few years now since I bought a Number 45 from George. You will love it, but believe me it is a far cry from what you have at work! LOL


----------



## Coldone (Apr 8, 2012)

Lookin good! The kinda toy I might be looking into in the near future.. Just bigger


----------



## rrawhide (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a Happy Valley one that i won in 2009. Great machine - have pressed lots of apples - and have planted 4 trees of my own. Can see lots of fun in future. Enjoy. You might want to add a motor - i am thinking about it!!!!!!

rrawhide


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 8, 2012)

HA HA I thought it was you, I remember that! Rick have you done pears or anything else with it? When you make apple wine do you crush then ferment first or press right after chrushing?


----------



## grapeman (Apr 8, 2012)

I have always run them through the grinder first, crush to make cider and then ferment. How about you Rick?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 8, 2012)

grapeman said:


> I have always run them through the grinder first, crush to make cider and then ferment. How about you Rick?


 Grinder first, I understand but when do you press? Before or in the middle of fermentation?


----------



## grapeman (Apr 8, 2012)

I ferment just the juice. You get a lot of solids in it with the press. Never tried fermenting the mush as I think it would be a nightmare to seperate. Try it both ways and see what works better.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 8, 2012)

Rich, I thought that was the way to do it. I've been buying apple cider the past several years to make my apple wine and just wanted to make sure this was still the best way. Thanks.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 8, 2012)

You are such a lurker these days! Nice to see you online and posting buddy!



rrawhide said:


> I have a Happy Valley one that i won in 2009. Great machine - have pressed lots of apples - and have planted 4 trees of my own. Can see lots of fun in future. Enjoy. You might want to add a motor - i am thinking about it!!!!!!
> 
> rrawhide


----------



## rodo (Apr 8, 2012)

I guess this means no more 2X4?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 8, 2012)

Sure is perty there Dan! May I ask how much?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 8, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Sure is pert there Dan! May I ask how much?


 
$400 they retail out at $720 and another $100 for shipping. This is in like new condition.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow! Pricey for sure........


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice, congrats on the new toy.


----------



## Julie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh Dan, so you are going to crush my apples for me???????????

This really looks like my press without the big box on top. Mine just presses but I'm happy with this and I am sure you are going to be real happy with this. So even thou you b1tched about those crap apples last year, I am assuming you will do it again, right


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 10, 2012)

Julie said:


> Oh Dan, so you are going to crush my apples for me???????????
> 
> This really looks like my press without the big box on top. Mine just presses but I'm happy with this and I am sure you are going to be real happy with this. So even thou you b1tched about those crap apples last year, I am assuming you will do it again, right


 LOL you mean crab apples? It was the crap I went through crushing them. I've admired this press ever since rick showed us the one he won. It seems like the best apple cider press on the market. Since I bought over 20 gallons of cider last year for wine, I'm hoping to save some money this year and yes it will certainly help with the crap apples also. I'm thinking pears might be fun also.

Julie I thought you bought the ratchet one. Do you have both and if so which do you like the best?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2012)

That sure wil make much easier work with the big fruit. So when you getting a crusher destemmer for grapes?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 10, 2012)

Julie said:


> Oh Dan, so you are going to crush my apples for me???????????


 I guess I could since you've been crushing mine and Wades apples for several years!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2012)

I think its "shes been crushing our *pairs*" or pears I mean!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Julie (Apr 10, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> I guess I could since you've been crushing mine and Wades apples for several years!


 


Wade E said:


> I think its "shes been crushing our *pairs*" or pears I mean!!!!!!! LOL


 
gee I didn't know you two had a pair, ROFLMAO


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 10, 2012)

Wade E said:


> That sure wil make much easier work with the big fruit. So when you getting a crusher destemmer for grapes?


 There is so much fresh juice available around here that is just a step I think I'll skip. I did get my book from Amazon already "Cider".


----------

